# You silly people....



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Pot, meet kettle.... Keep the troll alive! Lmao


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yeaaa I dunno, you sound pretty butthurt here...


----------



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

Da fuck? They told me there'd be free donuts in this thread.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

emc19 said:


> Da fuck? They told me there'd be free donuts in this thread.


I was told there'd be beer....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

And yoga pants


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

This was his latest post,..




twitter said:


> Ok, I can't hold it in for any longer. I am the fucking one and only DCsnow. Is orange_shred me? Well you'll never fucking find out. Neni, your one hot biotch. Also, I use a proxy app to login every time, so you can never ban me, I will be trolling this forum until I die.
> 
> FUCK YOU ALL.
> 
> ...



It has nothing to do with testosterone. We have been suffering thru this twits shit for a while and we go straight to "Fuck Off" cuz we know it's him. He's not clever, in fact, it's not hard to spot him because his schtick is old and far too familiar. 

So, we amuse ourselves at his expence until he gets bored, banned and goes away. At this point, he's actually so predictable and pathetic, just like the pimply faced virgin nerd he is,... He couldn't keep from bustin his nut for one whole day. 

The pathetic retard somehow is still under the delusion that anyone here was fooled by his shit for a second. Delusions of interwebz grandeur!


What a loser!



Does that answer your question? We're just sick of his shit and we're not going to accomodate it for even a little while. Besides,... Some really clever insults get thrown out in the interim. :laugh: :bowdown:

Now _THAT's_ Entertainment!


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

Hold on, I'm not twitter and I have no idea who that guy even is. 

I really did start skiing because I started working up at the mountain. I'm not trying to troll, I just think the bad blood between skiers and boarders is stupid. I signed up for this forum a while ago and didn't check it much cuz I was out boarding and skiing all season, and now that the season is coming to a close I have more time to sit around and pretend like skiing is gay.
Skiing is actually kinda cool and in my experience skiers are just as chill as snowboarders. I still prefer to snowboard but I definitely prefer the skier forums cuz nobody gets all butt hurt about a stupid joke thread like 'Snowboarder Gone Skier."

I'm not twitter, I'm not just trolling, I'm only orange_shred and I don't want to be booted. This forum helped me decide on my new Union Atlas bindings that I've been riding and loving all year, which is awesome and why I want to stay a part of it. 

Also they were having a huge sale on wine at the local grocery depot so I've been drunk for the last few days. If my humor was lost on y'all then my bad.

I'm skiing/riding tomorrow at snoqualmie and I'll be hittin the park if anybody is around. 

Other than that, sorry for the trololo-ing and I'll drink and smoke a little extra for y'all tonight. Cheers


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> This was his latest post,..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooooooor - you could starve the troll!

I've trolled forums before (mostly pokemon gamer forums, it's pretty hilarious) and the biggest mistake people make is feed the troll. The guy is obviously putting in a lot of time and effort to troll, make it useless. Just delete all his topics when they come up. Not that hard. Geez


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Sorry bros. If I could transfer beer and donuts online....

I'd still keep it for myself.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> Sorry bros. If I could transfer beer and donuts online....
> 
> I'd still keep it for myself.


fuck you selfish prick!


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

orange_shred said:


> I still prefer to snowboard but I definitely prefer the skier forums cuz nobody gets all butt hurt about a stupid joke thread like 'Snowboarder Gone Skier."


Are you fucking kidding me? You obviously have never made it to TGR. Talk about snowboard hating butthurt old men cubicle working skier douchery forums. I have no issue with skiers, teleskiers, monoskiers, gay skiers, but if there is hate between the two groups it comes from skiers first. Maybe not the "new skoolers" but our response to you wanting to ski is a product of years of oppression. Obviously your too young to understand this. 


And by the way, skiers don't "surf" pow they bounce side to side making the same lame ass fucking turn over and over and over and over and over and over and yeah you get it. After growing up at the beach 20+ years surfing my entire life, skiers don't get to call it surfing. :eusa_clap:


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

woah, watch out for ridinbend, we got a real badass over here


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

orange_shred said:


> woah, watch out for ridinbend, we got a real badass over here


You better fucking believe it guy.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

orange_shred said:


> woah, watch out for ridinbend, we got a real badass over here


Well haven't you made a cunt of yourself since showing up? If you like your skiing forums so much, fuck off over there. You're clearly a fuckhead and aren't going to have a good time here.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

hardasacatshead said:


> Well haven't you made a cunt of yourself since showing up? If you like your skiing forums so much, fuck off over there. You're clearly a fuckhead and aren't going to have a good time here.


I say it's just another DCblow alter. Look at how that stupid skier post was used by twit,.. er, DCblow to try and start another blow up! He uses one account to make a patently stupid post and another to lament our treatment of and innocently defend, said fucking moron! It's gotten way to obvious and boring! Ignore! :dunno:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Atoxa said:


> Sorry bros. If I could transfer beer and donuts online....
> 
> I'd still keep it for myself.


That's what ftp is for. 


Sorry, nerd joke.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> I say it's just another DCblow alter. Look at how that stupid skier post was used by twit,.. er, DCblow to try and start another blow up! He uses one account to make a patently stupid post and another to lament our treatment of and innocently defend, said fucking moron! It's gotten way to obvious and boring! Ignore! :dunno:


Well, you were right about twitter. Still waiting to see if orange was just being a twit or if he's going to do the "HAHAHAHH I AM DC MORON!!" thing.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> Let's talk about how cool snowboarding is, not about ................*or how hot this chick is in yoga pants*.



What??? That was out of line...


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

mostly it's not so bad, but some topics really seem to send the spunk flying instantly. i seen way worse, meaner forums. take music production for instance , super tech-nerds and music theorists, theres a fuckin mean bunch


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

CassMT said:


> mostly it's not so bad, but some topics really seem to send the spunk flying instantly. i seen way worse, meaner forums. take music production for instance , super tech-nerds and music theorists, theres a fuckin mean bunch


You are _so_ right! You can often see these thugs hangin' out on Hollywood Blvd with their metronomes, electric keyboards and rhyming dictionaries! 


....I always cross the street to avoid!  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

You still feed the troll? Still? Whether or not orange is a troll or not is out of the question - look at his cycle of posts, he completely changes personality. People don't do that in a matter of days. They do that when pretending and then writing more hurried answers. If DC whatever shows his face, just ban the account. It takes a lot less time to ban one of his accounts than for him to make one. Seriously, just don't respond and starve the troll and stop squirting testosterone all over the screen.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

CassMT said:


> mostly it's not so bad, but some topics really seem to send the spunk flying instantly. i seen way worse, meaner forums. take music production for instance , super tech-nerds and music theorists, theres a fuckin mean bunch


LOL, Yeh that, and everyone got a producer friend on those forums.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Atoxa said:


> You still feed the troll? Still? Whether or not orange is a troll or not is out of the question - look at his cycle of posts, he completely changes personality. People don't do that in a matter of days. They do that when pretending and then writing more hurried answers. If DC whatever shows his face, just ban the account. It takes a lot less time to ban one of his accounts than for him to make one. Seriously, just don't respond and starve the troll and stop squirting testosterone all over the screen.


Unfortunately I can't just ban-hammer accounts because their first couple of posts sound a bit off. That's how forums end up being a good-ol-boys club. Your last sentence is more to the point though. Trolls get orgasms from the drama they generate (and wow, what that says about their childhood...) so if they get soundly ignored, they'll eventually give up. The best way to have handled a thread like this or the skiing one is to post a reply along the lines of "oh, look, a troll". And nothing.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Unfortunately I can't just ban-hammer accounts because their first couple of posts sound a bit off. That's how forums end up being a good-ol-boys club. Your last sentence is more to the point though. Trolls get orgasms from the drama they generate (and wow, what that says about their childhood...) so if they get soundly ignored, they'll eventually give up. The best way to have handled a thread like this or the skiing one is to post a reply along the lines of "oh, look, a troll". And nothing.


dude. you're an idiot. the trolls come here because you let them.

you let them stay and fuck off an be idiots for a few days. 

LOOK AT HIS FUCKING POSTS. HE IS TROLLING.

if someone comes here to troll you fucking ban them. its that simple. if they're here to participate they'll participate, not act the fuckwit.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The worst thing about it is that said trolls could just use their energy and time to have a regular account and have regular fun. Just like all the cool kids.

Why some people choose to waste their time by creating false accounts, using an IP mask or whatever just to troll around and fish for reactions is beyond adult comprehension... So obviously it's some dorky idiot kid who got banned or felt 'mistreated' by the forum, and decided to make it his personal goal to "troll dem bastards!". 

A real life loser.

He did say Neni is hot... so not all was waste


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> You still feed the troll? Still?
> 
> ...look at his cycle of posts, he completely changes personality. People don't do that in a matter of days. They do that when pretending and then writing more hurried answers.
> 
> Seriously, just don't respond and starve the troll and stop squirting testosterone all over the screen.


You are only partially right. What the troll is really hoping for, what really gets them spunkin' their tighty whiteys, is when their ridiculously stupid, obnoxious and provocing bait posts cause regular members to pick sides and start to argue amongst themselves. 

Yes, they probably get some small satisfaction from the flames and insults we hurl at them, but ultimately, they know they have failed in their original intent and they don't get their desired "Nut!"

The hostility and insults? That's just us having some creative fun cuz we know we got a dweeb troll trying to stir up shit! They thrive on remaining un-recognized. So going the "Fuck Off Troll" route, robs them of their real hopes for fun. 

...and again, it's NOT testosterone! It's more like a creative insult/flame competition among members who recognize the troll. 

So in that sense, it's more like we're whippin' 'em out and comparing "Johnsons!!" A Dick measuring contest if you will! :laugh: 

...so far, shred's the biggest!  lol! (....sorry man! Couldn't resist!)


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Can i get some of the testosterone you guys are squirting, i was gonna start a cycle of roids but if you all have extra lying around.....
Unless its jizz i don't want your jizz


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

cav0011 said:


> Can i get some of the testosterone you guys are squirting, i was gonna start a cycle of roids but if you all have extra lying around.....
> Unless its jizz i don't want your jizz


sorry... jizz it tizz


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well that's unfortunate. I guess mailorder testosterone spray it is.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

cav0011 said:


> mailorder testosterone spray it is.


that's elephant semen.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Elephant Semen cures cancer and aids. Its also good for reducing pregnancies and luck


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

cav0011 said:


> Elephant Semen cures cancer and aids. Its also good for reducing pregnancies and luck


for luck or for reducing luck?

cures aids?!?!? dude - you should probably tell that to Africa....


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

The problem it's it only works once per elephant type. It reduces luck. Unless you don't babies.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hahaha those are great


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> dude. you're an idiot. the trolls come here because you let them.
> 
> you let them stay and fuck off an be idiots for a few days.
> 
> ...


Not saying you're wrong (except about the idiot part  ), but I've seen you yell wolf when threads turned out to be quite legitimate discussions. I think if you were modding, this place would be more buttoned down than skatercafe, without the politeness.

OTOH, instead of banning accounts, I could just delete trollish threads. Would probably end up having the same effect.



F1EA said:


> The worst thing about it is that said trolls could just use their energy and time to have a regular account and have regular fun. Just like all the cool kids.
> 
> Why some people choose to waste their time by creating false accounts, using an IP mask or whatever just to troll around and fish for reactions is beyond adult comprehension... So obviously it's some dorky idiot kid who got banned or felt 'mistreated' by the forum, and decided to make it his personal goal to "troll dem bastards!".
> 
> A real life loser.


In fact, DCSnow _did_ get mistreated by the forum in his first incarnation, although it wasn't undeserved. Now he's trolling us because apparently it's _our_ fault that he's a twit.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Donutz said:


> In fact, DCSnow _did_ get mistreated by the forum in his first incarnation, although it wasn't undeserved. Now he's trolling us because apparently it's _our_ fault that he's a twit.


See? I knew he was a skier!


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Donutz said:


> Not saying you're wrong (except about the idiot part  ), but I've seen you yell wolf when threads turned out to be quite legitimate discussions. I think if you were modding, this place would be more buttoned down than skatercafe, without the politeness.
> 
> OTOH, instead of banning accounts, I could just delete trollish threads. Would probably end up having the same effect.
> 
> ...


fwiw I think most people here feel the mods do a good job,
its not your fault many choose to respond to trolling.

its really a case of whos got the bigger sperm count on these forums, and some people just cant let shit go,

having the last word is exactly what the trolls want people to believe/feel, and the fuckery that this forum is there is always that one individual who's gonna do the forum an enourmous favor and flame the troll out.

the rest of us waste bandwith reading through it, while we'd rather be looking at yoga pants.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sperm count? Really?


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't mind a good troll thread as long nobody gets all butt hurt. I like the Mods here! So many other forums are too sensitive. Keep keeping on Donutz! 

That said, if they try to start shit in threads like the CO conditions, Today I hate, etc etc... they should be banned. New threads are fine IMO :dunno:


Come on Shred, nobody likes insulting people more than you!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ItchEtrigR said:


> fwiw I think most people here feel the mods do a good job,
> *its not your fault many choose to respond to trolling.*
> 
> its really a case of whos got the bigger sperm count on these forums, and some people just cant let shit go,
> ...


Not to start bickering, but I'm curious. Do you actually think it would be better to let newer members who aren't familiar with "he who shall remain a dipstick" just respond and think that that drivel was actually from just another member?

As I recall, several of his earlier trolls were chock full of absolute bullshit advice to newer members. Not to mention several obvious attempts to start fights that sucked a few newbs in. 

Do you really think we'd be better served by simply ignoring such tactics instead of "Outing" the shitstain right off the bat?
Some members actually thought at times he/she/it was a real member making a serious post!

Do you think he would have outed himself so soon this time around if we hadn't been haranguing him about who he was from the getgo?

Im honestly asking! No sarcasm, no baiting! 


The rest, as you already said, is just Good Old, Bandwidth Wasting fun n entertainment. Cumon, fess up. You (...and a lot of others apparently,) look in _just_ to see what outrageously funny crack BA or Shred or anyone else came up with to insult the moron!

I know I did! 
-edit-
...I haven't seen such magnificent and creative examples of the art of cursing and insult slinging since I was in boot camp!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Atoxa said:


> Ok. I joined this forum because I like snowboarding, right? I snowboard with a lot of chill people, right? So for some reason I assume "a snowboarding forum" will also be chill.
> 
> I have never
> ever
> ...


Wah I know more than all you wah listen to me wah wah wah. Fuck off plain and simple. 



orange_shred said:


> Hold on, I'm not twitter and I have no idea who that guy even is.
> 
> I really did start skiing because I started working up at the mountain. I'm not trying to troll, I just think the bad blood between skiers and boarders is stupid. I signed up for this forum a while ago and didn't check it much cuz I was out boarding and skiing all season, and now that the season is coming to a close I have more time to sit around and pretend like skiing is gay.
> Skiing is actually kinda cool and in my experience skiers are just as chill as snowboarders. I still prefer to snowboard but I definitely prefer the skier forums cuz nobody gets all butt hurt about a stupid joke thread like 'Snowboarder Gone Skier."
> ...


The skier vs snowboarder thing is predominately buried except for a few dumb fucks that can't seem to let go. People are people fuck off. 

Also if you ski cool go join a ski site no one cares. 



Atoxa said:


> Oooooooor - you could starve the troll!
> 
> I've trolled forums before (mostly pokemon gamer forums, it's pretty hilarious) and the biggest mistake people make is feed the troll. The guy is obviously putting in a lot of time and effort to troll, make it useless. Just delete all his topics when they come up. Not that hard. Geez


You were on a Pokemon forum you have no clout to say anything. EVER! Fuck off!

Now if you guys want to keep talking about spraying semen all over just watch this.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> So in that sense, it's more like we're whippin' 'em out and comparing "Johnsons!!" A Dick measuring contest if you will! :laugh:


*cough* testosterone *cough*


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Atoxa said:


> *cough* testosterone *cough*



Swallow, don't choke!  lol :laugh:





....you had to see that coming!




Oh! Oh! X2! Booyah!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...sorry! No chance in hell I was gonna pass up a straight line like that!


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> dude. you're an idiot. the trolls come here because you let them.
> 
> you let them stay and fuck off an be idiots for a few days.
> 
> ...


I've got to agree with Shred on this point. This appearance of tolerance of trolling comes across as weakness and actually invites more trolling. I believe that this harms the forum ultimately because it gives an outsider an impression that this is just another online den of low class, rude douche bags. This perception likely attracts low class, rude douche bags while alienating people who contribute good quality posts about actual snowboarding. I've seen this site loose many members who added a lot to the community in the way of helpful, informative posts that fueled the snowboarding stoke. While the same inner circle of veteran members may get entertainment from the sophomoric antics of these threads, I think allowing it ultimately does harm to the community. Just my opinion for what its worth....:dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You have 31 posts and you want to talk about contributing value.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

There are still Pokemon forums? Wow. Is there also a place I can post my latest Donkey Kong scores?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You have 31 posts and you want to talk about contributing value.


You're 100% positive you're right now comparing post lengh - uhm - count?

Anyway... quality>quantity

BTW: hope, my > 1600 count is sufficient to speak up


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Outlander has only 31 posts but a 2011 join date. 
That said isn't it just so simple to ignore any troll post and just not post if you don't want to contribute or feel that it is detracting from the quality of the forum. 
There are many tools in your control to avoid these threads/posts if you feel it necessary, use them


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Outlander said:


> I've got to agree with Shred on this point. This appearance of tolerance of trolling comes across as weakness and actually invites more trolling. I believe that this harms the forum ultimately because it gives an outsider an impression that this is just another online den of low class, rude douche bags. This perception likely attracts *low class, rude douche bags while alienating people *who contribute good quality posts about actual snowboarding. I've seen this site loose many members who added a lot to the community in the way of helpful, informative posts that fueled the snowboarding stoke. While the same inner circle of veteran members may get entertainment from the sophomoric antics of these threads, I think allowing it ultimately does harm to the community. Just my opinion for what its worth....:dunno:


Eh, they're doing a fine job. Big improvement this season. Many new members who've stayed around.

I've been happy to see admins and mods are not calling other members or trolls such things "weeping vaginas."


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Ugh. Step away from the forum for ONE day, and outlandish fun like this happens without me.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

boarderaholic said:


> Ugh. Step away from the forum for ONE day, and outlandish fun like this happens without me.


Well, this one had some pretty good entertainment value


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Enough of this in fighting. This thread is now about CHEESE.

I love cheese. Especially pepper jack, yum. And sharp cheddar!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ThredJack said:


> Enough of this in fighting. This thread is now about CHEESE.
> 
> I love cheese. Especially pepper jack, yum. And sharp cheddar!


tillamook cheddar is the only cheddar cheese of value on the planet.

fuck your couch, and fuck your cheese.


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> tillamook cheddar is the only cheddar cheese of value on the planet.
> 
> fuck your couch, and fuck your cheese.


Do what you will with my cheese, but don't you dare touch my couch!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

ThredJack said:


> Do what you will with my cheese, but don't you dare touch my couch!


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

How about cheese AND a couch?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Guess he had to much cheese..


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

ShredLife said:


>


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ThredJack said:


> Enough of this in fighting. This thread is now about CHEESE.
> 
> I love cheese. Especially pepper jack, yum. And sharp cheddar!


You should visit Switzerland! No big cuisine over here, but we know a thing or tow about cheese (and chocolate). Gruyère, sbrinz, appenzeller, luzerner, tete de moine... endless list (> 450) of delicious cheese (it's a miracle for me why they chose one of the ugliest - emmentaler - to call generically "Swiss cheese" over the pond :huh


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

the irony, of course, is that this entire seven page thread is just a troll thread.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Chocolate is worth a thread…


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Chocolate is worth a thread…


Cheese dipped in chocolate?


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

Outlander said:


> This perception likely attracts low class, rude douche bags while alienating people who contribute good quality posts about actual snowboarding.


Case in point:



BurtonAvenger said:


> You have 31 posts and you want to talk about contributing value.


It's easier to form an accurate opinion when you listen more and talk less. 



slyder said:


> Outlander has only 31 posts but a 2011 join date.
> That said isn't it just so simple to ignore any troll post and just not post if you don't want to contribute or feel that it is detracting from the quality of the forum.
> There are many tools in your control to avoid these threads/posts if you feel it necessary, use them


I agree Slyder. I really don't care about the trolling and generally skim over the garbage posts (usually from high post count posters like BA there). Since this thread hit on this topic and seemed to be a discussion about handling troll threads, I offered my opinion on the subject being discussed; nothing more. Shredlife made what I think is a valid point about not nipping it in the bud and giving outsiders a bad first impression of the community 



EatRideSleep said:


> I've been happy to see admins and mods are not calling other members or trolls such things "weeping vaginas."


No one except you has made any comparisons to other mods and admins in the past. I just offered an opinion in agreement with Shredlife about the current topic. It seems that you have a few issues that it's time to get over already


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

neni said:


>


Chocolate is a food group!...


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

ThredJack said:


> Cheese dipped in chocolate?


Big in Switzerland!....

Giveaway!! Day 4: Emmi Cheese and Chocolate FONDUE! | Hip Foodie Mom


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I wish I could have cheese. =(


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

Allergic?

1234567890


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Outlander said:


> Allergic?
> 
> 1234567890


Big time. Apparently my lungs don't enjoy diary product.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ThredJack said:


> Cheese dipped in chocolate?





Outlander said:


> Big in Switzerland!....
> 
> Giveaway!! Day 4: Emmi Cheese and Chocolate FONDUE! | Hip Foodie Mom


Uhm... It's *either* chese fondue (where you dip bread or, sometimes, potatoes) *or* chocolate fondue (where you dip fruits as banana, strawberry) but NEVER cheese dipped in chocolate. That sounds... uhm... British :blink:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Diary, sugar, and processed food the western killers…:thumbsdown:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Outlander said:


> Chocolate is a *basic* food group!...


Specification


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah I see. Come to think of it, you're right, that sound just like the sort of thing the Brits would eat....


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> Diary, sugar, and processed food the western killers…:thumbsdown:


yup.... pretty sure it was the Diary that killed Anne Frank too


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

I need a piece of cheese cake, stat!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

.... oh wait... that was the Nazis... my bad.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> yup.... pretty sure it was the Diary that killed Anne Frank too


Pretty sure that it was Mama Cass Eliot…


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Post count means nothing on this forum. Half you guys have at least 1000 post about chocolate and yoga pants.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Uhm... It's *either* chese fondue (where you dip bread or, sometimes, potatoes) *or* chocolate fondue (where you dip fruits as banana, strawberry) but *NEVER cheese dipped in chocolate.* That sounds... uhm... British :blink:


Never say never,....



ThredJack said:


> I need a piece of cheese cake, stat!


Chocolate Cheesecake? 

See neni? Never say never!  :laugh:
Damn this thread makes me hungry!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

mhaas said:


> Post count means nothing on this forum. Half you guys have at least 1000 post about chocolate and yoga pants.


...and horses


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mhaas said:


> Post count means nothing on this forum. Half you guys have at least 1000 post about chocolate and yoga pants.



You're welcome! ...just happy to contribute! :thumbsup:


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Horse posts are ok since it can be a form of travel to the slopes.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

mhaas said:


> Horse posts are ok since it can be a form of travel to the slopes.


Tell me more of that so I can plan the next trip


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Outlander said:


> few issues that it's time to get over already


Hahaha. 



The Deacon said:


> *the irony*, of course, is that this entire seven page thread is just a troll thread.


Troll threads always make me think of this:










+1M on chocolate. Must be dark though. 

And of course, posts of horses


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn dark Klondikes are my downfall. and here, this is for you and neni:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> and here, this is for you and neni:


Wow :blink: that's a _huge_ and stunningly beatiful creature :thumbsup:. 
What breed is that?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Trolls don't have hot girl friends, can't take a punch, or fly. So disregard video.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Wow :blink: that's a _huge_ and stunningly beatiful creature :thumbsup:.
> What breed is that?


It's the current world champion Percheron. 19 hands. Ridiculous huge.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Trolls don't have hot girl friends, can't take a punch, or fly. So disregard video.


that ain't no girl...

for years (probably still) I figured all Canadiens were like The Kids. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> damn dark Klondikes are my downfall. and here, this is for you and neni





neni said:


> What breed is that?





The Deacon said:


> It's the current world champion Percheron. 19 hands. Ridiculous huge.


Thanks, Deac! Yah, was going to say looks like a draft (breed). I know 18+ hand non-draft horses, but not 19hh. All the drafts I know aren't that tall. Broad and heavy-boned but not tall.



The Deacon said:


> that ain't no girl...
> 
> for years (probably still) I figured *all Canadiens were like The Kids*. :laugh::laugh:


Hahah I still do. 

To all the Canadian members: it's a compliment.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> It's the current world champion Percheron. 19 hands. Ridiculous huge.


I thought it looks like a Percheron but wasn't aware that they can be black. Haha, that guy can make a big guy look pretty tiny . I've a soft spot for these heavy horses. Out local brewery still delivers the beer to restaurants with them, awsome to look at.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I knew this guy was another one.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

^Not cool.

Red line territory.

Not you Deacon. Him.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

pax said:


> It's the first thing that popped into my mind. But if he admins say delete I will delete. I sorta regret putting it up there now.
> 
> Poor kids whose rad snowboardin dad left his forum window open....


I was sure when he posted the landlord vs flight attendant thread.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> I knew this guy was another one.


I had the same feeling. That post has been reported so don't believe this one will be here long! (...no class, low rent!)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

pax said:


> It's the first thing that popped into my mind.


If that's the first thing in your mind? Do humanity a favour, dig yourself a deep hole and never come back.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

neni said:


> I thought it looks like a Percheron but wasn't aware that they can be black. Haha, that guy can make a big guy look pretty tiny . I've a soft spot for these heavy horses. Out local brewery still delivers the beer to restaurants with them, awsome to look at.


Funny, all the Percherons I've known have been black or grey. 

That is awesome! Get a photo sometime, would love to see that. 



Please tell me it's not Budweiser.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

neni said:


> If that's the first thing in your mind? Do humanity a favour, dig yourself a deep hole and never come back.


I second your post nini

:10:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Funny, all the Percherons I've known have been black or grey.
> 
> That is awesome! Get a photo sometime, would love to see that.
> 
> ...


Naw, little traditional local brewery with great beer 
Their Black Forest horses (Schwarzwälder) are not as huge, still fit a saddle and are ridden regularly.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> Naw, little traditional local brewery with great beer
> Their Black Forest horses (Schwarzwälder) are not as huge, still fit a saddle and are ridden regularly.


That's pretty awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Definitely awesome! So festive.

Around here beer is delivered from this:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

EatRideSleep said:


> Definitely awesome! So festive.
> 
> Around here beer is delivered from this:


Haha, that's rather _dry_.

Other Swiss breweries with horses with jobs (skip the two Budweiser pics )
Aktiv gelebtes Kulturgut | PferdeWoche Online


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Damn.

I would like to apologize.

In the course of trying to help solve a troll problem, I have discovered a deep insight.
You cannot eradicate the trolls...
When everyone else is a troll also.

I apologize for trying to change what you yourselves generate on purpose. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Atoxa said:


> Damn.
> 
> I would like to apologize.
> 
> ...


So just troll along with the rest of us trolls… or is this your last post:question:


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, yes it was. 

If I was to respond to that post it wouldn't be


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Atoxa said:


> Damn.
> 
> I would like to apologize.
> 
> ...


you're trying to solve a problem that nobody is really worried that much about. if the only thing anybody EVER talked about was riding, that'd be a bit boring too. the point is, snowboarding is the tie that binds the diverse personalities that comprise this forum. if people didn't talk about other stuff, it'd be hard(er) to get to know everyone else. :dunno:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

neni said:


> Haha, that's rather _dry_.
> 
> Other Swiss breweries with horses with jobs (skip the two Budweiser pics )
> Aktiv gelebtes KulturgutÂ*| PferdeWoche Online


That's amazing! Who knew. 

Sadly working carriage horses on roads here are often toting around shitty tourists.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Atoxa said:


> Yes, yes it was.
> 
> If I was to respond to that post it wouldn't be


at least your able to pad your post count







Now serving post count # 125 !!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

EatRideSleep said:


> That's amazing! Who knew.
> 
> Sadly working carriage horses on roads here are often toting around shitty tourists.


....And holding up traffic.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Atoxa said:


> Damn.
> 
> I would like to apologize.
> 
> ...


Which is why I don't understand why would someone go trough all the trouble of creating (muliple) fake accounts, using IP masks, etc etc etc... when said person could just join in and have the regular fun.

Really... this is them interwebz, a forum, about snowboarding. How serious does it need to be??

All you need is some common sense and not be an absolute imbecile.... and you should get the info and have all the fun you need.

Takes a real loser to not be able to do just that ^ and have to resort to a lifetime of systematic trolling.

The mods are doing a good job. You can't control absolutely everything and ban/delete any post that seems trollish out of fear. After all... how many low life losers like the forum troll are there in the universe? he will eventually get a life and move on someday.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

NOT like I care but I wonder what type of person wastes his time to troll a or other forums. 
If you met this person in real life would they be someone you could see yourself drinking a beer with, not knowing they troll forums.
What would our 1st impression of this person be. 
What type of profession/job would this person hold? if any?
Is this the type of person that has to "one-up" everyone, get the last word in, Ya I did that years ago in half your time type person?
Who takes the time from their day to behave like this. In my slowest most boring day I can't see making an account to be a jag on some random forum or a forum one was banned by

Just some random thoughts over my morning coffee to feed the trolls.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

slyder said:


> NOT like I care but I wonder what type of person wastes his time to troll a or other forums.
> If you met this person in real life would they be someone you could see yourself drinking a beer with, not knowing they troll forums.
> What would our 1st impression of this person be.
> What type of profession/job would this person hold? if any?
> ...


hahaha let's go all Dexter on this guy.....

1. Immature.
2. Someone not at ease with his past... he was either bullied as a child and feels he wants some revenge; or actually bullied other kids and is still trying to find his fix because he can't bully real life adults now......
3. If he has a profession it would be in IT.
4. This would be the type of guy who would vandalize his neighbour's car if the neighbour ever gave him a perceived "bad look" or some other bullshit like that. He would break the kids' basketball hoop because the cool kids never "invite" him to play, despite him never asking... instead he chose to stalk the kids from his bedroom window.
5. Probably either single or divorced.
6. No kids, unless the mother took em away. No one with kids would waste heir free time trolling a forum.
7. Shy. 

So... how about that Pax? that fits you?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I see the level of butt hurt still continues from people that feel they can police the Internet. News flash if you're offended it means you're weak. If you think you can change it that means you're stupid. And finally if you're going to complain about it you're a bitch. 

While everyone was crying about this and debating I went outside into this thing called the world. There was white fluffy snow to the point it was balls deep in spots. I slashed it, sprayed it, jibbed some trees, and jumped over and off of things. I highly suggest all you people climb down off your soap box and shred more and stop complaining.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see the level of butt hurt still continues from people that feel they can police the Internet. News flash if you're offended it means you're weak. If you think you can change it that means you're stupid. And finally if you're going to complain about it you're a bitch.
> 
> While everyone was crying about this and debating I went outside into this thing called the world. There was white fluffy snow to the point it was balls deep in spots. I slashed it, sprayed it, jibbed some trees, and jumped over and off of things. I highly suggest all you people climb down off your soap box and shred more and stop complaining.


The real world and fluffy snow?
Fuck that! you're living in a fantasy world. I went out and it was slush at best...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

pax said:


> Well yeah. But some of that stuff is invalid cuz *I'm in high school.* :/


Uh Oh! Does your Toyota smell like tuna?


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

F1EA said:


> The real world and fluffy snow?
> Fuck that! you're living in a fantasy world. I went out and it was slush at best...


At least you he snow. It's all gone here. Shit, it was 80* here today!


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see the level of butt hurt still continues from people that feel they can police the Internet. News flash if you're offended it means you're weak. If you think you can change it that means you're stupid. And finally if you're going to complain about it you're a bitch.
> 
> While everyone was crying about this and debating I went outside into this thing called the world. There was white fluffy snow to the point it was balls deep in spots. I slashed it, sprayed it, jibbed some trees, and jumped over and off of things. I highly suggest all you people climb down off your soap box and shred more and stop complaining.


Please tell me about how badass you are over the internet.

I logged 5 days last week. Tell me more >.>


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

damn, don't you people have jobs? 

(spoken out of very sincere envy)


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Atoxa said:


> Please tell me about how badass you are over the internet.
> 
> I logged 5 days last week. Tell me more >.>


not as effective without Willy Wonka. Sorry. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> not as effective without Willy Wonka. Sorry. :thumbsdown:


What:blink:

I had a package of blow pops while I shredded. Not willy wonka but it counts right?

:huh:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Atoxa said:


> What:blink:
> 
> I had a package of blow pops while I shredded. Not willy wonka but it counts right?
> 
> :huh:


don't worry, one of the internet nerds in here will make a meme demonstrating what I'm talking about.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> not as effective without Willy Wonka. Sorry. :thumbsdown:





Atoxa said:


> What:blink:
> 
> I had a package of blow pops while I shredded. Not willy wonka but it counts right?
> 
> :huh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh: oh Man! I'm in tears over that one! 

...I get the impression that he/she may be a little like I was around here in the beginning ! No clue about Trolls, memes, 10char, etc!!! (....I've learned a lot in 3 years but I still had to google 4chan earlier!) :dunno:


On my phone so can't post a "tell me more" example,... Deacon, care to do the honors on that one?!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Atoxa said:


> What:blink:
> 
> I had a package of blow pops while I shredded. Not willy wonka but it counts right?
> 
> :huh:


Glade to see your back Atoxa, you are one mother of a blow pop:eusa_clap:


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

OOOOH that willy wonka meme. Gotcha.










That better? 

btw, check out my edit in the vids section. thanks

Oh, and I'm a dude. Don't worry.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: oh Man! I'm in tears over that one!
> 
> ...I get the impression that he/she may be a little like I was around here in the beginning ! No clue about Trolls, memes, 10char, etc!!! (....I've learned a lot in 3 years but I still had to google 4chan earlier!) :dunno:
> 
> ...


also on my phone, plus I don't actually know how to do those. :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> don't worry, one of the internet nerds in here will make a meme demonstrating what I'm talking about.


...as you wish!

Atoxa,... Damn! You beat me to it! Fuckit! Here it is anyways,.. :laugh:










....careful! We're like "Pod People!" Or the Borg! You'll become one with us! Resistance is Futile!


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> ...as you wish!
> 
> Atoxia,... Damn! You beat me to it! Fuckit! Here it is anyways,..
> 
> View attachment 45073


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Atoxa said:


>










10char


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> View attachment 45081
> 
> 10char


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Love this ping pong game…


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> Love this ping pong game…


...didn't take long before joining in, did it?  ToldJa! "Pod Ppl!!" 



Ping Pong balls _dripping_ with testosterone! 



(_....If I had access to the fresh BA does? I'd be out shredding too and let ALL yaAll squirt the "T" back n forth all by your lonesome!_)  :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Clear winner is Atoxa and the forum. Chomps you must fish, because you know how to bait a hook…


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I see the level of butt hurt still continues from people that feel they can police the Internet. News flash if you're offended it means you're weak. If you think you can change it that means you're stupid. And finally if you're going to complain about it you're a bitch.
> 
> While everyone was crying about this and debating I went outside into this thing called the world. There was white fluffy snow to the point it was balls deep in spots. I slashed it, sprayed it, jibbed some trees, and jumped over and off of things. I highly suggest all you people climb down off your soap box and shred more and stop complaining.


Says the "guy" who spends more time posting on forums and blogs than 99% of the population.......


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

Outlander said:


> Says the "guy" who spends more time posting on forums and blogs than 99% of the population.......


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Atoxa said:


> Please tell me about how badass you are over the internet.
> 
> I logged 5 days last week. Tell me more >.>


I think the meme they posted proves my point. 



Outlander said:


> Says the "guy" who spends more time posting on forums and blogs than 99% of the population.......


Says the guy that quits, comes back crying, quits again when things go wrong, makes multiple accounts because he can't walk away, quits again, blames others for his short comings, threatens people when someone won't play nice on HIS forum, quits again, deletes all his posts, quits, cries to a mod, comes back again, quits some more, cries to more mods, and then trolls an old account he's had lying dormant because he just can't move on with his life. 

So for anyone wondering Outlander is Scott aka Snowolf aka the douche that is so butt hurt because someone pointed out his short comings as a human. Hi Scott how are you? It's good to see you still once again had to come back because you just can't let go. 

Anyone want another run down of Scott?

Oh and yes the snow was good today thanks for asking!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

[sigh]

Just when it's getting REAL interesting, the goddam mod comes and closes the thread. 

But let's face it, it's all downhill from here.

Say what you want about DC ShitForBrains, he _does_ create interesting threads :laugh:


----------

